# Choosing the right battery



## Piero (Aug 22, 2008)

We bought our Ford '06 Hymer Van 5 years ago. About 4 years ago I fit an elecsol carbon fibre 110ah leisure battery. This battery now refuses to hold charge so I must replace it. I have read that Hymer originally fitted a gel battery to this vehicle and the selector switch on the Electrobloc gives a choice of gel or "saure" (that is, acid) battery. I would like to fit a new carbon fibre battery but have read that such a battery should not be used since the selector switch does not specifically allow it. Can anyone please advise?


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

If I got 4 years out of a carbon fibre battery I wouldn't be rushing out and buying another!


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

I think the "carbon fibre" bit refers to the construction & reinforcing of the plates. Otherwise & for the purposes of charging it's the same as a lead acid.

Disclaimer: Check this before connecting anything up. I'm often wrong 8O 

D.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I understand that Gel batteries are usually fitted to Hymers and others in the Hymer Group. Some advertising blurb mentions Banner batteries are now used, My Dethleffs came with a single gel leisure battery.
The problem is they cost double what a similar (?) lead acid battery costs but do they have twice the life?
The general opinion seems to be, the heavier the battery, the better it is. Very much the same argument about buying expensive or cheap tyres, cost versus longevity, or is it?

Alan


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I was looking at replacing mine later this year or early next year. thinking of fitting 2x 180 amp or similar. will I have to reset the solar panel controller, alternator or other chargers.
I only have 2x110 amp.

cabby


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I cannot think why you should need to change any settings as you are not altering anything, only storing more energy.
12volt remains 12volt, you are just storing a greater reserve.
If there is something I am missing it will be interesting to learn.
Should you be changing to a Gel battery system, then adjustments would need to be made to the solar control or Electroblok etc. something I still do not understand, as 12v to me, is still 12v.
I have much to learn.

Alan


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

If your Elecsol battery has lasted 4 years then you should be able to claim on the warranty as they are guaranteed for 5 years.Be aware that the process is not easy,you will have to have it tested and then send it to the UK Elecsol agent with a written report and the original receipt at your expense.

For a carbon fibre battery the charger and solar controller need to be set for ''lead acid''.I have changed mine from Gel to a single Elecsol 270 A/H and have changed the charge settings on the charger and solar controller accordingly.The reason for this is that the different type batteries require a slightly different charge voltage and will not reach optimum levels if on the wrong setting.

If you are considering a new elecsol battery then I suggest buying from a dealer or installer locally,then in case of any future warranty claims the onus is on them to sort it out.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Good point about the Elecsol warranty being valid.

I had reason to use mine.  Further reading here

D.


----------

